# Kindle Touch 3G page refresh problem?



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

I setup my 3G Kindle Touch and noticed it refreshes every page turn (full black flash). I setup the menu for page refresh 'off' and it still refreshes every page turn.  

I reset the Kindle and this still occurs. Any ideas??


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Try changing the menu item in settings, even though you think it is set correctly.

It sounds daft, I know, but the Kindle settings menus are not entirely intuitive. What they show is not what is currently set, but what would be set if you selected the item.

So if it says "off", then it actually means it's turned on right now and selecting this item will turn it off.


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

The refreshes are turned off. Sometimes it refreshes ever 6 or so pages but it seems random. Maye it's because my battery is low?  This did not happen on my Touch Wifi and te setting is set exactly the same. Anyone else seeing this with the 3G version?


----------

